# Quo Vadis buffed.de ?



## NoobConnÄction (8. Juni 2016)

Ich habe bewusst mehrere Wochen gewartet, ehe ich mich nun dazu durchgerungen habe eine öffentliche Kritik im Forum zu Buffed zu schreiben, denn das fällt ungefähr genau so &#8222;einfach&#8220; als wenn ein Fan eines Vereins gleiches tut, hängt er doch mit &#8222;Herzblut&#8220; an der Sache.

 

Zunächst einmal möchte ich betonen das die Kritik hier als konstruktive Kritik verstanden werden sollte und nicht etwa gegen irgendeinen der Schreiberlinge persönlich ist.

 

Quo Vadis buffed.de ?

 

Wenn ich mich mit Freunden oder Kollegen unterhalte, die auch in diversen Spielen unterwegs sind, und auf das Thema Buffed.de zu sprechen komme höre ich immer mehr &#8230;. &#8222;war früher mal cool&#8220; &#8230; &#8222;geh ich heute nicht mehr drauf&#8220; &#8230; &#8222;die haben den Humor und den Spaß an der Sache verloren&#8220;.

 

Kann ich solche Aussagen unterschreiben ? Vor ca. einem Jahr hätte ich diese Fragen noch vehement verneint, inzwischen sehe ich das ein wenig anders.

 

Ich weiß, Oma hat schon immer gesagt das früher alles besser war, aber in diesem Falle ist da schon ein Körnchen Wahrheit dran. Was bietet uns die Seite heute noch was man nicht auf anderen Pages ebenfalls finden kann ?

 

Ein Grund die Seite früher zu besuchen war die wöchentliche Buffed Show. Ich gebe zu, das ein solches Format in Zeiten von YouTube und Co schwer zu rechtfertigen ist, aber es war in jedem Falle ein besonderes Merkmal der Seite. Sowas gab es sonst in vergleichbarer Form nirgendwo zu sehen. Und obwohl die Show seit mehr als einem Jahr mehr oder minder eingestellt ist (sieht man mal von Special Ausgaben ab) wirbt man bei Twitter fast schon penetrant mit uralten Shows um Klicks zu generieren. Wozu? Um den Fans noch deutlicher zu zeigen das man heute nichts &#8222;tolles&#8220; mehr im Programm hat? Da kann ich nur noch den Kopf schütteln.

 

Glaubt man dem Forum und den öffentlichen Kommentaren ist es für viele &#8222;Fans&#8220; und &#8222;Besucher&#8220; ein festes Ritual geworden seit vielen Jahren wöchentlich den Buffed Cast zu hören. Und was erleben wir 2016 ? Gab es früher noch um die 50 Ausgaben pro Jahr &#8211; kann man die Ausgaben in diesem Jahr fast schon an einer Hand abzählen. Seit nun gut 4 Wochen gibt es keinen Cast mehr. Mal ist es die Heftabgabe die den Cast verhindert, dann Krankheit, dann die RPC &#8230; jede Woche eine neue &#8222;Geschichte&#8220;. Ich finde das nur noch traurig. Uns Fans geht es beim Cast sicher nicht um reine News, die kann man überall lesen, aber der Cast ist/war ein wichtiger Bestandteil, das Gefühl &#8222;dazuzugehören&#8220;, er hat der Seite eine persönliche Note gegeben. Er hat uns Fans viele lustige Stunden beschert. Und was ist heute ? Wenn überhaupt mal ein Cast stattfindet wirken die Sprecher fast so, als müssten sie eine lästige Aufgabe erfüllen. Ich beteilige mich öfter mit Fragen am Cast, mit dem Ziel, das die Fragen hoffentlich für eine muntere Diskussion sorgen. Was passiert heute? Fragen werden ignoriert oder lapidar beantwortet mit Worten wie &#8222; &#8230; da waren noch WoW Fragen, aber ich habe keine Lust über das Spiel zu sprechen&#8220;

 

Man könnte den Verdacht bekommen das das Format eingestellt wird. Aber um Himmels willen &#8211; nehmt den Leuten doch nicht einen der letzten persönlichen Bezug zur Homepage. Das wäre so als wenn ein Sportverein sein &#8230;. nennen wir es mal &#8222;Kerngeschäft&#8220; aufgeben würde, das was die Fans mit dem Verein oder in dem Fall der Page verbindet.

 

Seit vielen Wochen läuft nun die Beta. Und bis auf wenige Ausnahmen wird nahezu 0 über die selbige berichtet. Stattdessen finden wir täglich irgendwelche fragwürdigen Umfragen oder Artikel mit &#8222;Was wäre wenn&#8220; &#8230; und ähnlichen Unfug. Man &#8222;spezialisiert&#8220; sich darauf den Hype Train zu fahren (wie man an den dutzenden Artikeln zur &#8222;Classic Server Welle&#8220; eindrucksvoll sehen kann), verfasst Artikelüberschriften in fast schon so reißerischer BILD Manier, das einem als Fan nur noch Kopfschütteln abgewinnen kann. Sicher ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, aber wenn die Mehrheit von Artikelangeboten nur noch aus dem Flame & Hype Train bestehen wird euch das Projekt irgendwann mal um die &#8222;Ohren fliegen&#8220;.

 

Sicher, die Lore Artikel von Frau Adov sind klasse, aber das meiste andere ist einfach nur noch grausam. Wenn es mal Beta Artikel gibt, sind diese von freien Autoren verfasst &#8211; und das so schlecht &#8211; das man sich die Hände vor dem Kopf zusammenschlagen möchte. Da wird nicht nur plump von anderen Pages abgepinselt, nein, da werden sogar Schreibfehler 1:1 mit übernommen, wie es Author Nobbie mehrfach praktiziert hat.

 

Sicher, vieles wird aus Gründen der Wirtschaftlichkeit passieren, aber man sollte doch bitte nicht sein &#8222;Gesicht&#8220; verkaufen, denn wenn erstmal die Grundbasis an &#8222;Fans&#8220; erfolgreich vergrault hat, ist sicher auch die Wirtschaftlichkeit nicht mehr gegeben.

 

So, jetzt könnt ihr mich gerne in der Luft zerreißen für diese Form der Kritik &#8211; aber es hat verdammt gut getan sich das alles mal von der Seele schreiben zu können.

 

Jörg alias Unstyle

NoobConnÄction


----------



## HobbyBaumeister (9. Juni 2016)

Das unterschreibe ich so...


----------



## Vedek (12. Juni 2016)

Dito, unterschreibe ich ebenfalls so.

 

Mit geht es genauso, habe mittlerweile auch noch kaum Lust auf buffed.de zu gehen. Würde es gerne auch näher zusätzlich erläutern:

 

1. Mir geht so ein wenig die Art und Weise der mittlerweile permanenten personellen Änderungen auf den "Keks". Weiß eigentlich der heutige buffed-Redakteur noch wo er morgen "landet"? Leute sind plötzlich weg, tauchen wieder in einem anderen Nicht-Buffed-Projekt wieder auf (z.B. Games24). Oben prangert (und wir von Zeit zu Zeit immer größer) etwas von "gamesworld", ehemalige Redaktionsleiter sind nun auf einmal bei "PCGH.de" aktiv. usw. Ich finde da wurde in letzter Zeit ein wenig übertrieben in Sachen Personalkarussell. Vor allem passierte vieles einfach fast schon "wortlos", maximal in einem Nebensatz des BuffedCast. Mir ist klar, dass die meisten innerhalb des Verlages wechseln, aber die permanenten "Abgänge" haben buffed gar nicht gut getan. Die Qualität und vor allem die Verlässlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit haben extrem gelitten in den letzten Monaten.

 

2. Selbst auf solche quasi "Alleinstellungsmerkmale" wie buffedShow und buffedCast ist mittlerweile kaum noch verlass, werden oft verschoben, fallen aus, werden von Partner-Redaktionen durchgeführt oder ähnliches. Früher gab es feste Tage und vor allem "verlass" das buffedCast an Tag Y kommt und buffedShow an Tag Z.

 

3. Was leider Fakt ist und wo ihr leider kein Einfluß drauf hattet (da es eine persönliche Entscheidung war): Oliver Haake fehlt. Punkt.

 

4. Ihr solltet euch selbst einen Gefallen tun und mal klipp und klar sagen wie und OB es mit buffed.de weiter gehen soll (oder soll früher oder später alles in gamesworld.de enden?) und vor allem in welche Richtung und mit welchen Leuten. Ich komme jedenfalls nicht auf buffed.de um Trailer und Spoiler von Filmen und Serien zu sehen, dafür habe ich andere "Fach"-Seiten. Bleibt bitte bei eurer ehemaligen Kern-Kompetenz im Bereich der MMOs/MMORPGs usw.


----------



## ZAM (13. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

 

vielen Dank für Euer Feedback.

 

Was buffed und den Persönlichkeitsgehalt angeht, über die letzten fast 10 Jahren hat es natürlich viele personelle Veränderungen gegeben, auch in der Leitung und mit beiden, sowie dem Blick auf die Wirtschaftlichkeit natürlich auch Anpassungen in der Ausrichtung der Seite. Spekulationen, dass "buffed abgeschaltet wird" könnt Ihr wieder zu den X-Akten legen, es gibt hier einfach nur eine stetige Weiterentwicklung mit notwendigen Marktanpassungen. Dazu muss auch gesagt sein, die gemessenen Zugriffe sehen sehr gut aus, vor allem für Artikel, zu denen dann doch manchmal gemosert wird, das würde &#8222;doch niemanden interessieren&#8220;. Ziehendes Hauptthema ist weiterhin WoW, eine Zeitlang war es mit Abstand sogar The Division. Unsere Themenauswahl orientiert sich an den gemessenen Interessen, Analysen, Keyword-Auswertungen etc.  Die subjektive Wahrnehmung, dass zur Beta bis auf wenige Ausnahmen absolut nichts gemacht wird ist übrigens sehr weit vom tatsächlichen Sachverhalt entfernt: http://www.buffed.de/World-of-Warcraft-Legion-Spiel-55966/ + Hauptthema seit X Ausgaben in beiden Magazinen.

 

Veränderungen sind der Lauf der Dinge - dass sich Leute, die trotzdem noch intern erhalten bleiben nicht immer verabschieden, kann man nicht ändern. Das bleibt jedem Kollegen überlassen, wie er/sie das handhabt. Einige sehen das auch nicht als Abschied, will sie ja noch Dinge für uns machen. Jeder Redaktion und Abteilung arbeitet zwar für sich in den Grundlagen autark, aber es gibt trotzdem Synergien.

 

Als leidenschaftliche Zocker und Vollzeit-Nerds machen wir die Arbeit hier gern, aber müssen trotzdem mit der Zeit gehen. Warum wir bspw. die Show komplett zurückgefahren haben, habe ich in diesem Thread erläutert.

 

Der buffedCast ist auch weiterhin unsere geliebte Smalltalk-Runde, in der wir uns über die Themen auslassen, die uns in der letzten Zeit in der Branche und Umfeld bewegt haben. Persönlich bin ich beim Cast übrigens gegen einige Zuhörer-Stimmen, die meinen, es sollte mehr MMORPG/RPG/WoW drin sein (ja, die gibt es ). Ich bin eher Fan von allen anderen Themen rund um Spiele, Filme und Serien und diskutiere lieber locker, statt News der Woche durchzugehen.

 

Jedoch muss der Cast, auch wenn wir das selbst auch nicht immer toll finden, hinter den notwendigen Arbeiten zurückstehen - also Tagesgeschäft auf der Webseite, sowie an den Heft-Abgaben (MMORE, Buffed, Sonderhefte). Gerade in den letzten Wochen hatten wir hier eine starke Arbeitsauslastung + RPC + Krankheitsfälle, trotzdem: Das Team ist vor allem von den Synergien her, mit der Zusammenlegung mit MMORE eher gewachsen statt geschrumpft. :-)

 

Was den individuellen Touch der Seite angeht, bei der Umstellung auf das Framework der neuen Seite haben wir bewusst aufgeräumt, jedoch dafür gesorgt, dass wir uns von den anderen Seiten des Verlags unterscheiden. Trotzdem haben wir bei einigen Bereichen einfach den Schlussstrich ziehen müssen. Um Olli zu zitieren:

"Mal abgesehen davon, existieren inzwischen einfach deutlich mehr Plattformen als früher, auf denen man sich austauschen kann. Das war auch einer der Gründe, warum wir [bspw.] mybuffed in der alten Form nicht auf ein neues Level gehoben haben. Der Aufwand wäre sehr groß gewesen, die Nutzungszahlen sind inzwischen sehr gering gewesen. Warum? Weil sich das User-Verhalten, als das von Euch, über die Jahre geändert hat. Anno 2006 steckte Facebook noch in den Kinderschuhen, inzwischen ist es aber die Nummer 1 der sozialen Netzwerke. Da können wir nicht gegen anstinken."

 

Übrigens was Gamesworld.de angeht - das ist keine Content-Seite mit eigenständiger Redaktion und wird es auch nie werden, sondern ist ein "Kopf"portal, dass aus marktwirtschaftlichen Gründen eingeführt wurde. Hier laufen die Ticker unserer Portale zusammen, das ist keine eigenständige Gaming-Seite, sondern der Name unseres Computec-Gaming-Netzwerkes. Das Logo ist übrigens seit der Einführung nicht mehr angerührt wurden, das kann also gar nicht wachsen. ^^

 

Gruß


----------



## Vedek (14. Juni 2016)

Zam, vielen Dank für die ausführliche Antwort.  

 

Zum Thema "buffedCast" / "Show"

 

Für mich waren buffedCast/Show immer der Grund mindestens 1x bzw. 2x die Woche vorbei zu kommen, auch dann wenn es eventuell keine News oder ein Spiel gibt oder gab welches mich interessiert hat. Man "freute" sich von Woche zu Woche auf Show oder Cast, teilweise hat man regelrecht "sehnsüchtig" drauf gewartet bis die Woche rum war. Nun wo die Show quasi "weg" ist und der Cast oft verschoben wurde (teilweise musste man sogar die Info mühsam im Forum suchen dass er überhaupt verschoben wurde oder ausfällt), habe ich meine "Bindung" zu buffed mittlerweile fast ganz verloren.

 

Jetzt steht natürlich die Frage im Raum ob und wer sich da ggf. "verrechnet" hat. Ob man das überhaupt "berechnen" kann ob und wieviel man dadurch von den alten treuen "Kunden" verloren hat. Die Spiele-News waren bei mir zumindest sicherlich nicht DER HAUPTGRUND, warum ich buffed besucht habe dafür gibt es einfach zu viele News-Themen-Seiten. Ganz sicher war es aber zumindest bei mir der Cast und die Show die mich immer wieder zu buffed gezogen haben und wo ich dann natürlich auch die News, Artikel und Guides automatisch lese.

 

Demzufolge habe ich auch früher zu den Zeiten des regelmäßigen Casts und Shows erheblich mehr zB das buffed-Magazin dann gekauft, oft wurde es ja in den Casts und Shows ja quasi getrailert/gespoilert, was einen dann doch erheblich mehr neugierig machte sich das Heft zu besorgen. Und Fakt ist, bei mir zumindest hat mit den unregelmäßigen Casts und quasi Wegfall der Show auch massiv der Kauf des buffed-Magazins abgenommen. Das sind halt so Sachen die man ggf. nicht einfach nur mit "Klicks" und "Kommentare" auf News, Artikel, Guide o.ä. messen kann ...

 

Anderes Thema, was ich auch nie so wirklich verstanden haben ist die Existenz von MMORE und buffed, quasi innerhalb eines Verlages quasi 2 "Marken" die im Prinzip das gleiche Thema behandeln (der eine ein wenig mehr Offline und der andere minimal mehr Online). Die Online Präsenz von MMORE gleicht aktuell mehr oder weniger einer "News-Wüste" mit Lücken und macht nicht wirklich "Appetit" sich mit MMORE zu befassen. Hefte/Sonderhefte bringen beide raus. Wäre es nicht schon längst an der Zeit diese beiden auch in eine Marke zu verschmelzen, dann würden ggf. auch diese Mitarbeiter-Rochaden nicht so auffallen bzw. die gesamte Qualität und vor allem die Verlässlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit würden wieder stark zunehmen.


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2016)

Anderes Thema, was ich auch nie so wirklich verstanden haben ist die Existenz von MMORE und buffed, quasi innerhalb eines Verlages quasi 2 "Marken" die im Prinzip das gleiche Thema behandeln (der eine ein wenig mehr Offline und der andere minimal mehr Online). Die Online Präsenz von MMORE gleicht aktuell mehr oder weniger einer "News-Wüste" mit Lücken und macht nicht wirklich "Appetit" sich mit MMORE zu befassen. Hefte/Sonderhefte bringen beide raus. Wäre es nicht schon längst an der Zeit diese beiden auch in eine Marke zu verschmelzen, dann würden ggf. auch diese Mitarbeiter-Rochaden nicht so auffallen bzw. die gesamte Qualität und vor allem die Verlässlichkeit und Zuverlässigkeit würden wieder stark zunehmen. 

 

MMORE-Webauftritt ist abgesehen von der eigenen Facebook-Seite mittlerweile buffed. Der Unterbereich auf pcgames.de ist eher noch für die Heftpromo und Sonderaktionen gedacht. 

Aber was deine Sichtweise bzgl. Themen beider Magazine angeht, da muss ich dir leider widersprechen. Buffed ist mehr Multithematisch mit, MMORE fast ausschließlich WoW mit Guide-Charakter.


----------



## Hundes (19. Januar 2017)

Hallo alle zusammen,

 

ich möchte gerne mal etwas anmerken bezüglich buffed allgemein. Ich finde es mittlerweile grausam das es bei buffed zu 85% wirklich nur noch um WoW und Spiele wie Heartstone geht. Ich meine seht euch doch mal die News-Übersicht an. Es sind vielleicht nur noch 2-5 News über andere MMOs drin. Aber das war es auch. Ich finde es persönlich einfach nur heftig, dass grad in dieserlei Richtung gar nicht mehr recherchiert wird.

 

Es dreht sich nur noch um WoW:.. Was ist mit anderen großartigen Spielen? Guild Wars 2, Aion, Tera, Age of Conan?

 

Es gibt kaum bis gar keine News mehr beispielsweise zu diesen Themen. Geschweige Handwerks- oder sonstige Threads in diesen Spielen. 

 

Deshalb frage ich mich und euch auch.Was denkt Ihr darüber?


----------



## Aun (21. Januar 2017)

Buffed war schon immer pro wow alles andere war nur bonus. Ganz eingach


----------



## Badomen (26. Januar 2017)

Ich schaue nur noch sehr sehr selten ins Forum aber ich bin froh, dass ich den Beitrag durch Zufall gesehen habe.

 

Ich muss dem Thread-Ersteller leider auch vollkommen zustimmen. Ich hätte es wirklich fast genauso geschrieben wie du, erschreckend.

Ich habe auch mit dem Gedanken gespielt so etwas zu schreiben, doch ich kann mir genauso vorstellen wie z.B. ZAM und der Rest der Redaktion das ganze hier sehen.

 

"Wir" sind die aussterbende Generation hier. Ich gehöre auch zu den ersten Mitgliedern (10-Jahres-Jubiläum habe ich schon hinter mir) und ich trauere den Erinnerungen an das damalige Buffed hinterher.

"Wir" sind aber nicht mehr relevant.

"Wir" sind wahrscheinlich nur ein ganz geringer Anteil der heutigen Buffed-"Nutzer". Wie ZAM auch sagt, wenn es nach ihm ginge wäre es anders gelaufen aber die Leute hier betreiben die Seite natürlich auch aus einem wirtschaftlichen Interesse. Die Seite musste sich ändern, mit der Zeit und mit dem Markt gehen. Ich habe mich oft geärgert bei Veränderungen weil plötzlich immer mehr und immer wieder ein Stück der Persönlichkeit dieser Seite abhanden ging.

Aber: "wir" haben halt auch ein ganz anderes Bild von der Seite. Wir vergleichen es immer mit dem Bild von damals. Die Seite gibt es nicht mehr. Die Leute sind fast alle weg. Und am Ende waren es die Redakteure, die die Seite zu dem gemacht haben was sie damals war; durch ihren persönlichen Einsatz. Ich kann mich noch erinnern wie die Zuschauerzahlen der Show langsam sanken... natürlich aus "uns" sehr verständlichen Gründen, aber das ändert nichts an den Tatsachen. Es hatte sich nicht mehr gelohnt. Es wäre ja Quatsch solche Formate nur am Leben zu erhalten damit ein paar hundert Leute zufrieden sind. Viele hat es halt nicht mehr interessiert.

 

Die Generationen wechseln halt auch hier durch. Damals war die Bindung zwischen den Redakteuren und Usern eine ganz andere. Ich für meinen Teil war damals eigentlich hauptsächlich hier weil ich die ganzen Leute so sympathisch fand. Doch je mehr Leute verschwanden, desto eher reduziert man die Seite auch auf das was sie eigentlich ist: eine News-Seite zu Spielen. So sehe sie ich heute auch. Ich gucke mir die News an und ziehe weiter.

 

Ich kann jeden verstehen der die "Modernisierung" der Seite nicht für gut befinden kann wenn man die Ursprünge kennt. Aber wie gesagt, für die "Neuen" gibt es kein altes Buffed.de.

Natürlich werden durch das Ausbleiben des (regelmäßigen) Casts gewisse Leute vergrault da ihre Interessen hier nicht mehr abgedeckt werden, geht mir ähnlich.

 

Die neuen Redakteure haben ein anderes Verhältnis zu "uns". Einige von ihnen kennen bestimmt auch das alte Buffed aber der Redaktionsalltag hat sich geändert.

Wir müssen alle irgendwie mit der Zeit gehen und eventuell auch von alten Vorstellungen hier Abschied nehmen.

 

Nur noch eine Anmerkung zum inhaltlichen Aspekt: auch mir missfallen die ganzen "Die Top 3 der..."-Artikel und sonstige Füller. Aber wie ZAM sagt, solche Sachen sind leider gefragt.

Wenn die Betreiber sehen, dass genau solche Sachen am meisten Publikum finden müssen die entsprechend reagieren oder eine Balance finden.


----------

